# Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT driver



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello Tech Guys!

I've recently wanting to upgrade my GPU drivers and I've found the name of my graphic card on www.nvidia.com but when I try to install the drivers, it only consists of audio drivers and not display drivers which is quite frustrating.

Anyone who knows why this is happening? :/


- Kynisk


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the driver your trying to install? (Win 7 32 bit)> http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_186.81_whql.html


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes that is exactly the driver.. But it only wants to install audio drivers, not display.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is no audio on the 9600M or any nvidia card, so I can't tell you where the audio driver is coming from, what exactly does the install screen say?

What brand and model is the laptop?


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

The brand is Mybook and the model is called M1651. But it's a rebuild of an MSI gx620 (that's what the company told me). 

Here's a pic of the installation window:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What size was the down loaded file it should have been 115 meg.
What driver are you currently running?


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

The file itself is actually 118MB. Currently I'm running some drivers from MSI's homepage, for Vista32/XP32, though I'm running Win7. A friend of mine told me that drivers for Vista works on Win7, but I would like real Win7 and up2date drivers to work on my system.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That may have to do with the language difference?
Try the D/L from the link I gave you that one is 115meg.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Now I just tried to install those drivers and it said that the drivers are only capable with Win7 and apparently my system isn't Win7, it claims. But it is :/


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Btw I'm from Denmark, so it shouldn't have any huge impact whether I chose UK or US, but it's funny that one install claims that I don't have Win7 and the other can't install video drivers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What language is the OS that could be causing the not Win7 claim?


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

The OS is Danish. I do not know whether that could have an impact or not. I'm atleast gonna format my computer and reinstall the Win7. The Win7 RC version I got was usually english, dunno whether it was US or UK, but I changed the language with a language pack, it could have messed something up, not sure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you can install the video driver before applying the language pack, the final version should have these types of issues ironed out.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay, I've just formatted my computer and reinstalled Win7, I haven't applyed anything other than updates of the OS, not even any drivers yet.

I can now run both of the NVIDIA driver packages, UK and US, yet they both consist the HD audio file and nothing else :/


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

I have got a program called CCleaner which can show some specs of my computer, including graphic card. I haven't installed any drivers atm for my graphic card, but the CCleaner says I got "Standard VGA Graphics Adapter" but I know for sure that I have got GeForce 9600M GT.

Why is it saying this? Is it because my graphic card cannot be regonized by the system? Does this have something to do with BIOS?

- Kynisk


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I reads the driver info, by default windows installs the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter as the driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just saw the first post, on the odd chance that the discription is wrong install the driver package and see what happens.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

I installed the installation file I got from MSI's homepage and it works fine. The only thing that is annoying me is that I am dependant on MSI to update their "drivercase" for me to get newest drivers, cause the drivers I'm using from them, aren't the newest out there, which is frustating.

I find it weird that NVIDIA can scan my computer and actually find my graphic card and guide me towards which file I should be downloading. But when I finally download it and install it, the display drivers wont install, only the audio.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the exact make and model of this computer or the Motherboard?

Have you tried to manually update the driver through the Device Manager?
Extract the driver to a folder
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Standard VGA Display driver>Update driver
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.

See if win7 will install the driver.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

When I did as you wrote, Win7 said that the best up2date drivers are installed on my system.

Can I count on that?

My computer is a remake of the laptop MSI GX620.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats the driver version installed
Right click on the device>Properties>Driver Tab

Whats the date and version number?

Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Driver Date: 05-11-2008
Driver Version: 7.15.11.7688

It sounds quite old so I suppose it can't be the newest driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The newest driver is not installed.
Did you do this exactly as written?



> Have you tried to manually update the driver through the Device Manager?
> Extract the driver to a folder
> Go to the Device Manager
> Right click on the Standard VGA Display driver>Update driver
> ...


Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

When I do as you tell me, I right click driver and this picture comes up:


Then I'm thinking: "it doesn't say exactly what you described, but I suppose I gotta choose option 2." which I then do.

I've extracted the driver files to my desktop in a folder and when I tell my computer to browse for driver in the exact folder, it comes up with this:



Am I doing anything wrong?

- Kynisk

EDIT:

PS.

Even though my driver says it's GeForce etc., it's because I have installed the old drivers I had, with these details:

Driver Date: 05-11-2008
Driver Version: 7.15.11.7688

So it's not the newest drivers which have been installed.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you give me a screenshot of the folder contents you extracted?
Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

The folder does consist display drivers, so it's quite frustrating that it's giving me such a hard time.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

When you browse to the extracted file, did you direct it to the graphics folder?

Can you give me this ID number of the video card?
Do this to get the ID.
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Nvidia Display adapter>Properties>Details tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

yes I extracted first to the folder itself, then I tried to the display folder, no change there.

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649&SUBSYS_72201462&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649&SUBSYS_72201462
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649&CC_0300

Those were the numbers under "Hardware IDs"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Your codes are in the inf files from the graphics folder
Have you tried to run the setup exe within the graphics folder?
Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

This is what happens when I run the exe from the display folder:


A translation of the errorwindow:
"The NVIDIA-installationprogram could not find any drivers, that are compatible with your actual hardware. The installationprogram closes now."


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is the driver on this laptop was tweaked by the manufacture (not Nvidia) for there own personal use. The ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0649
is in the Nvidia graphics folder, but the SUBSYS files do not match.

You may not be able to upgrade this driver, unless Nvidia allows for this tweaking.
The Win7 driver is new on the Nvidia site so I would suggest you wait a while so they have a chance to come out with another version.

Sorry, 
Bill

Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn, al right. Thanks for trying to solve the problem though!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

We tried, hopefully nvidia will come out with another version that may work.
I just wished the manaufactures would not tweak the driver for their own use and then leave the buyer stranded.
Bill


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay, so I contacted the developer of my notebook and they sent me the new drivers for W7 which work nicely. Thanks alot everyone for trying to help me 

The new drivers have something called PhysX. I've read a bit about it, if anyone know anything about PhysX please answer me this. 

I've read that PhysX is only good to have enabled if the program is supported by, but does it make the gameplay worse to have it on, if the game is not supported by it?

- Kynisk


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will use video memory and clock ticks even if the game does not use it.


----------

